# Ruger SuperBlackhawk



## dannyb (Jun 17, 2008)

I bought a used Ruger Super Blackhawk in .30 carbine. Yeah, I'm kinda weird that way; I have this thing for orphans, the weird, and the not so usual. Anyway, this is the first single-action revolver that I've owned (have DA .357 S&Ws plus .38 and Taurus .22). Anything that I should be aware of, anything that I should beware of, and any other advice is strongly appreciated.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I really like that 30 carbine round in a pistol. I shot one of those raging 30's a few times a while back and really liked it. as far as that pistol you got I have never hears a bad thing about them no matter what caliber it was.:smt023


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I bought one, in a 7-1/2" 3 screw Blackhawk, back in the early 70's, and shot it a lot, and reloaded for it. It is an accurate handgun round, and fun to shoot.

Never, ever shoot it without hearing protection. It has the most piercing, high pitched 'crack' that I've ever experienced from any gun. Honestly, it hurts to hear it. Back in those days, very few people used earmuff type ear protection. In fact, a lot of folks used nothing at all, or just stuffed cotton in their ears. I, personally, only used those old swimmer-type earplugs, if anything. Other people at the range would complain about the noise it made, to the owner, and he eventually asked me to stop shooting it there, because it was annoying his customers.

I would recommend earplugs and earmuffs, personally.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I've only the minimal experience with the .30 Carbine Ruger. But it should be able to handle anything a .357 Magnum can, and with less recoil. Shortly after its introduction, I had some correspondence with a man who claimed several head of pronghorn and a deer with the gun. And, as a matter of interest, some shooters have extra cylinders made up in .32-20 Winchester.

Bob Wright


----------

